# Dialling in a new grinder



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

So i just got my new grinder.... I know its not the best, so please no lectures.. Im a full time student and the only way i could get one was to bnpl on my catalogue and the only one they sell is the sage smart grinder..... After reading a couple of reviews on here, i knew it would do for now and most importantly much better than my last....plus i payed an extra £25 for no questions asked replacement warranty for 4 years. It doesn't fit under my cupboards annoyingly as the little finger loop on the hopper makes it too tall and cant say the 58mm doser attachment is that great... And i have no idea how to turn it on from sleep other than power off and on at the mains... :-/ also a bit of a funny smell after a few grinds..... but other than that it seems ok, the locking hopper is handy... How precise the dosing is i dont know... Will have to weigh it. Anyway if anyone has one and you have any tips that would be great...

i have had a difficult time getting it right, ive just gone through 200g of beans.... Dam this thing chokes, i reckon it could do turkish easily... ive ended 8x notches away from the finest setting and it seems to be extracting nicely now...i dont weigh, but 2 shots with one notch on the "more" setting, is coming out in 25 seconds with about 6 seconds pre-infusion.. Major clumping which seems to have died down a bit now, at first it was coming out in boulders.. Hopefully it will continue to die down...

the taste seems nice, its hard to tell as i have a really dark roast Kenyan bean, i much prefer lighter roasts and never buy dark roasts... I dont like espresso on its own, so had a latte... Was really nice, just wish i had some of my normal beans so i could really tell more which ill go and get later...

Do darker roasts affect the grind...? The beans are freshly roasted but i know darker roasts should probably be handled differently...

Overall I'm quite pleased with it, it seems to pair quite well with the classic... And isnt too bad, if i hard cash i would of got a mignon... But for now this will be my espresso grinder, one day it will be my pour over/fp grinder... Im a bit of a noob and never experienced a mazzer or anything so i cant compare, but i feel this is quite a good little starter grinder...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Congratulations , to answer your questions The lighter the roast then finer you will have to adjust the grind on the machine .

I've not used one of these but by all accounts it is tons easier to Use and has more functionality than an mc2 for example and will allows you to enjoy and explore the taste of espresso base drinks .

Sage were now meant to be supplying nth else as pre shimmed ( allowing them to grind finer ) . Perhaps Glenn or Gary or CC or Charlie could help you identify of your is shimmed or not ( I wouldn't know ) ...

Anyways enjoy the grinder and the coffee


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks boots, yeah apparently it is preshimmed, i contacted sage before purchase to confirm... If they are not they come supplied with the shims separately... Really pleased with it... Now off to buy some lighter roast...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Burnzy said:


> Thanks boots, yeah apparently it is preshimmed, i contacted sage before purchase to confirm... If they are not they come supplied with the shims separately... Really pleased with it... Now off to buy some lighter roast...


That's good to know that the are pre shimmed now !

So have you got some scales to check your dose it accurate also ?

I would expect to some degree to have to make the grind finer with a lighter roast ( if dose remains consistent )

Where you off to buy your beans then ?


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Im going to get some scales asap.... Need to start weighing and if the dosing is accurate i can rely on that instead of weighing every time...

Just got back, they are from a local shop called the window in Norwich... They are roasted by hasbean, and the are the house blend the shop uses... Very smooth, light to medium roast... And haley the barista there is amazing... Now warming the machine up!!! Cant wait


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

You were right mr boots... Had to make it slightly coarser... I have used so many beans dialling this thing in... Every adjustment i make, i run it for a bit so its grinding correctly.... I hope im there now... This latte im now drinking is blowing my mind... Best ive ever had off my classic..... My god what ever must a £500 grinder taste like??


----------

